# Grape skin Packs



## wineview (Apr 28, 2022)

It's been difficult trying to find grape skins without buying a kit. I looked at some posts on this forum that are quite old and the information outdated. Any new ideas? I also had this thought. Would raisins work similar to skins?

Thanks


----------



## cmason1957 (Apr 28, 2022)

Raisins do not work similarly to skins. With apologies to those who add them, I only want a raisin taste in my Amerone wines.

There used to be a place and I am drawing a blank on the name of it that sold grape skins, you may have had to buy a wine kit through them and at one point they had stopped, but I believe they had started again.


----------



## wineview (Apr 28, 2022)

There are some wineries near where I live. If I were to approach them, would they be willing to sell skins? Anyone ever try that?


----------



## salcoco (Apr 28, 2022)

Musto grape co I believe sells grape skin packs


----------



## G259 (Apr 28, 2022)

Do you have to buy a kit also at Finer Wines?

Oh, maybe because they have to be kept cold, I'm not sure it would have any margin because of that.


----------



## Wayne Freeman (Apr 29, 2022)

On the occasion that I make wine from a lower-end kit that does not include skins, I will add body to the kit with Sun-Maid Zante Currants that I crush and add to the must. Zante currents are sun-dried black corinth grapes, which are a vinifera-style grape. It has worked for me.


----------



## heatherd (Apr 29, 2022)

wineview said:


> It's been difficult trying to find grape skins without buying a kit. I looked at some posts on this forum that are quite old and the information outdated. Any new ideas? I also had this thought. Would raisins work similar to skins?
> 
> Thanks


I use the Mosti Modiali grape packs: Natural Grapes for Winemaking


----------



## Paulietivo (May 24, 2022)

Wayne Freeman said:


> On the occasion that I make wine from a lower-end kit that does not include skins, I will add body to the kit with Sun-Maid Zante Currants that I crush and add to the must. Zante currents are sun-dried black corinth grapes, which are a vinifera-style grape. It has worked for me.


This looks intriguing as they're readily available.
How do you prepare them for the must?
What quantity is used for 6 gallons of juice?
Thanks


----------



## Paulietivo (May 24, 2022)

I found these red wine raisins, has anyone used them? They're only available from winelovers.com. looks like the sell kits branded as abc kits aka fontana. 








Red Wine Raisins (250 g | 8.8 oz)


Selling Unit: 250 grams Red Wine Raisins Improves volume on the palate. Makes a fuller-bodied wine Adds natural sugars during fermentation Product of Canada



wineloversonline.com


----------



## VinesnBines (May 24, 2022)

Paulietivo said:


> This looks intriguing as they're readily available.
> How do you prepare them for the must?
> What quantity is used for 6 gallons of juice?
> Thanks


I use up to a cup of Zante currants in the primary for low end kits. I have money that says that package is Zante currants. You can get Zante currants at a much lower price. That package is roughly 8 ounces and from the grocery Sun Maid Zante currants should be $3 or $4 for 8 ounces.


----------

